# Shark magnet



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,24 ... 77,00.html


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I dont quite understand why it would deter them from fish but not from mamals ie us


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

here I was thinking you had a way for me to catch more sharks.


----------

